# Blood Reaver



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for the next Night Lords novel _Blood Reaver_ has been released by ADB earlier today.

.... If Jon Sullivan has not won an award yet then he better get one for this. Because it is just bloody awesome. Plus in red?, nice.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Fucking hell, thats goddam awesome. Never thought red could so subtle yet striking.

Mans a goddam hero!


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Loved cover of Soul Hunter and love this one too. These looks like "real" artistic covers, instead of many others which look more like they been taken out from comic books.

Been thinking that has many authors any say about these covers in advance, like what they want to see in these covers? Or is it more like, put some Night lords in this cover and show it when its ready. Guess authors normally are shown work when its finished like everyone else. Maybe ADB has answers to this, how much authors can influence artists on what they gonna draw.

Anyways really good cover again.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Cant wait for this new book to come out


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Looking _highly_ sexy; the red tinge is far prefferable to the blue one from _Soul Hunter_.

Such said, why do the two -presumably- Red Corsairs look *exactly* alike? And why does the Night Lord Raptor in the middle-ground look *exactly* like the one from the cover of Throne of Lies? Annoying, picture-tomfoolery, its lazy looks tacky and frankly is insulting to the story/author. By definition its still Art/an illustration but Sullivan isn`t worthy of any reward. _Shadow King_, _Nagash the Unbroken_, take a look, the Druchii on the former are _exactly_ the same, as are those from _Malekith_...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well in this case its because the Raptor on the covers side and on _Throne of Lies_ is Lucoryphus so obviously it'd have to look the same.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Excellent cover-art, really impressive stuff.

Blacklibrary has just put all "coming-soon covers" on the site, I like them all.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Imagine that as a tattoo on your ass.....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> Imagine that as a tattoo on your ass.....


You'd have to have a pretty big ass to get all that detail in...:shok:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive seen americans dammit!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Every time I see that title I think Beaver... worrying.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

We need some wallpapers (1600x1200 plox) of these covers.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye agreed, a poster wouldn't go amiss either!


----------

